# Alyssa Milanoâ€™s MLB Clothing Line For Women



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

A bit pricey for sports wear but some of these are on sale just in time for the start of the season:







Atlanta Braves Women’s Modal V-Neck Top “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $49.99 Now: $32.97






Angels Women’s Rhinestone Foil V-neck Top “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $49.99 Now: $32.97






Giants Women’s French Terry Hood “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $49.99 Now: $29.97






Mets Women’s Burnout V-Neck Tie Top “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $54.99 Now: $29.97






Cardinals Women’s Burnout Babydoll Layer Tank To “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $59.99 Now: $29.97






Athletics Women’s Argyle Top “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $39.99 Now: $24.97






Padres Women’s Modal Spaghetti Top “touch” by Alyssa Milano: $39.99 Now: $19.97

Source


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2008)

Love that green argyle top...

you're right about them being kind of expensive, but the worst thing is, Alyssa is gorgeous. Anything she wears looks amazing - so even if it's ugly, it looks deceptively good! arg!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous, isn't she?





I think the last three tops are cute!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 4, 2008)

cute collection


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 4, 2008)

i like the girly sportswear


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 4, 2008)

That 6th top is so cute...and she is so pretty!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 4, 2008)

I am totally loving them clothes


----------



## monniej (Apr 4, 2008)

very cute


----------



## daer0n (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG i LOOOOVE Alissa, i want her body, she has such a hot hot hot body, and she is really pretty!

I love the clothes, just not the prices lol!

They all look so nice, and im all for sporty clothing





Thanks for posting! &lt;3


----------



## Anthea (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, she makes everything she wears look good.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 5, 2008)

love the collection!

Love the green top!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

love the blue V-Neck top !


----------

